# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  День авиации в 116 Учебном центре боевого применеия авиации Астрахань

## Юрий

Добрый день, уважаемые дружи форума! Выкладываю фото по прошедшему 14 августа, дню авиации в 116 ЦБПА г. Астрахань. 
На нем присутствовали пилоты собственно 116 ЦБПА, наши братья из Белоруссии (прилетевшие на учения в Ашулук). 
Сначала перед взорами присутствующих предстала выженная под палящими лучами солнца (температура около 50 градусов на солнце) степь.

----------


## Юрий

Продолжаю далее. Пилоты-наши братья из Белоруссии.

----------


## AC

> Выкладываю фото по прошедшему 14 августа, дню авиации в 116 ЦБПА г. Астрахань. 
> На нем присутствовали пилоты собственно 116 ЦБПА, наши братья из Белоруссии (прилетевшие на учения в Ашулук).


Спасибо... Интересно...
Белорусы -- на Су-27, а МиГ-29 -- наши, местные?... Или белорусы и на МиГ-29 были?

----------


## Юрий

Продолжаю далее.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Белорусы -- на Су-27, а МиГ-29 -- наши, местные?... Или белорусы и на МиГ-29 были?


Ага, а то у всех звездочки - нифига не понятно.





ЗЫ. Юрий, мыло посмотрите.

----------


## Юрий

Еще несколько миниатюр.

----------


## Юрий

Наши были на МиГах. Но продолжаю с Вашего разрешения.

----------


## Юрий

Еще несколько миниатюр. К сожалению липецкую группу высшего пилотажа уследить не успел, улетели раньше, а то и они были. Продолжаю фото ветеранов 116 ЦБПА.

----------


## F378

сколько было белорусских машин ?   все с 61-й базы ?

----------


## Юрий

С Вашего разрешения, еще фото.

----------


## AC

> Ага, а то у всех звездочки - нифига не понятно.





> Наши были на МиГах. Но продолжаю с Вашего разрешения.


Фото белорусских истребителей в Ашулуке (в том числе -- представленного в этой ветке Су-27УБ №61) можно посмотреть здесь (ниже по странице):
http://mod.mil.by/news1.html#foto
Я, собственно, почему спросил то... Потому что в Ашулуке белорусы были и на МиГ-29 тоже...  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

Еще миниатюры.

----------


## Юрий

Еще фото, с Вашего разрешения. Высший пилотаж показывали и пилоты МИ-8.

----------


## Юрий

Еще фото. Выкладываю.

----------


## Юрий

Еще несколько миниатюр.

----------


## Юрий

Транспорт прошел и не успел настроить камеру.

----------


## Юрий

Еще несколько фото.

----------


## Griffon

Белорусы все в одинаковых летных костюмах, нашивки единообразные - любо-дорого смотреть))

----------


## BratPoRazumu

а Су-25 откуда?

----------


## AC

*Юрий*, спасибо Вам!
Астрахань ведь не Кубинка -- нечасто встретишь оттуда свежий фоторепортаж...  :Smile:

----------


## Corsar

> а Су-25 откуда?


 Они из Буденовска

----------


## Corsar

> К сожалению липецкую группу высшего пилотажа уследить не успел, улетели раньше, а то и они были.


Этот пробел устраним :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

К сожалению липецкую группу высшего пилотажа уследить не успел, улетели раньше, а то и они были.

Ну тут вы не правы:-) у вас в первой подборке фотографий выложен снимок с участием летчиков из Липецка и конкретно командира 968 иисап полковника Прокофьева Сергея Николаевиа :Cool:

----------


## Антоха

Поприветствуем на нашем форуме уважаемого *Corsar*а!!! Дружище я очень рад, что ты нашел возможность присоединиться к нам!!!

----------


## Corsar

> выложен снимок с участием летчиков из Липецка и конкретно командира 968 иисап полковника Прокофьева Сергея Николаевиа


Да, подтверждаю слова Антохи.Липецкие самолеты стояли еще целые сутки, просто простым зрителям их не видно было. Надо было попросить их что бы выступили на празднике, а не до. Пилотаж конечно был у них классный. Пилотажные группы(Стрижи и Витязи) не редкость в Астрахани но липецкие впервые были.Мне понравилось.

----------


## Юрий

> Да, подтверждаю слова Антохи.Липецкие самолеты стояли еще целые сутки, просто простым зрителям их не видно было. Надо было попросить их что бы выступили на празднике, а не до. Пилотаж конечно был у них классный. Пилотажные группы(Стрижи и Витязи) не редкость в Астрахани но липецкие впервые были.Мне понравилось.


Спасибо за информацию. Я просто, к сожалению не успел во время подъехать.

----------


## AC

> Они из Буденовска


А в это время другие буденновские борты "гостили" в Упруне:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/08/31/4601
 :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Corsar

Наши братья белорусы
Низэнько, низэнько  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

Спасибо, Пират! С удовольствием помотрел Ваши фото! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий

Что-то рейтинг нашего центра низенько упал. Скоро выложу фото с крайнего дня полетов.

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> Ага, а то у всех звездочки - нифига не понятно.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


У белорусов номера всегда черные. Не перепутаешь.

----------


## AC

> У белорусов номера всегда черные. Не перепутаешь.


Ну, допустим, не всегда... Например, у них Су-27УБ №№60 и 61 -- черные, а №59 -- красный.
 :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Ну, допустим, не всегда... Например, у них Су-27УБ №№60 и 61 -- черные, а №59 -- красный.


ну это временно :Wink:  скорее всего у техника самолета еще "руки не дошли" перекрасить номер

----------


## Юрий

Уважаемые дружи-форумчане, предлагаю Вашему вниманию краткий репортаж с празднования 50-летия со дня создания 116 Учебного Центра Боевого Применения Авиации, г. Астрахань...6.11.2008 г.
С утра погода радовала, поздней теплой южной осенью. Ветераны съезжались в часть, со всех концов, необъятного Союза...

----------


## Юрий

На фото первый командир Центра, полковник Знаменский...Центра созданного 50 лет назад в Моздоке и в 1959 году передислоцированного в г.Астрахань...

----------


## Юрий

Полковники авиации Знаменский В.П. и Белкин А.Г. (впоследствии командир 116 УЦБПА)...

----------


## Юрий

На торжественном собрании личного состава Центра. Полковник Знаменский В.П., полковник Белкин А.Г., слева губернатор астраханской области Жилкин А.А.

----------


## Юрий

Вручение наград "За заслуги перед Астраханской областью", полковникам Знаменскому В.П. и Белкину А.Г.

----------


## Юрий

Начальник Центра полковник Габисов И.Г.

----------


## Юрий

После торжественного резко похолодало. Однако, это не мешало однополчанам тепло общаться, отчего атмосфера была легкой и непринужденной...

----------


## Юрий

Личный состав Центра...

----------


## Юрий

На аэродроме...

----------


## Юрий

Полковники Белкин и Габисов...разбор полетов...

----------


## Юрий

МиГ-21, боротовой номер 69...Стоящий в части. Именно на нем во время одного из полетов, полковник Белкин А.Г. встретил Орла. Поединок, слава Богу закончился благополучно. Пробоина была заделана, а через несколько лет, МиГ-21 занял свое почетное место...

----------


## Юрий

Один из лучших самолетов ушедшего века. Сколько связано с ним. Бортовой номер 69. Памятник на территории 116 ЦБПА...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! отличные фото!

----------


## Антоха

спасибо за репортаж! тех юбиляров, которых я не смог поздравить с праздником лично, поздравляю через наш форум!

----------


## AC

Спасибо за репортаж!...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*Еще Астрахань*
Июль 2007 г. (С) Antoxa
http://spotters.net.ua/files/images/...570_large.jpeg
Отседа:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=12570&size=large
Интересно, а высота то реально какая?...  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

Уважаемые дружи-форумчане, выкладываю сегодняшние фото, с праздника ВВС в центре. Позволю, учитывая некоторую, утомленность от службы, выставить их без особых комментариев...Несмотря на Астраханскую жару, народ наплывал...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение...

----------


## Юрий

На стоянке техники...

----------


## Юрий

Осмотр техники...

----------


## Юрий

Прошу прощения за скорость загрузки...Интернет от Би Лайн (не верьте рекламе), за пределами Арбатского военного округа, полный отстой...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение темы...

----------


## Юрий

Буквально, три фото - пилотов и ветеранов...В этот раз много не снимал...

----------


## Юрий

Астраханочки, очень красивые девочки, глаза разбегались, что снимать...:-)

----------


## Юрий

И собственно полеты...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение темы...

----------


## Юрий

Еще несколько фото...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение темы...

----------


## Юрий

В продолжение...

----------


## Юрий

Вот еще.....

----------


## Антоха

спасибо! завидую вам белой завистью!!!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Спасибо! тоже белой завидую :Smile:  Рад, что еще не утратели традиции.

----------


## F378

> Астраханочки, очень красивые девочки, глаза разбегались, что снимать...:-)



Песню знашь???  


.... первым делом самолеты ....    :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

Удаление было километра 3...несколько нечетко...

----------


## Юрий

Еще пару кадров...

----------


## Юрий

Антоха, Кирилл, спасибо! 
F378, согласен, первым делом самолеты...но глядя на сопло...возникает аллегория или фантазия...=)))

----------


## Юрий

Немного видео с праздника. Сразу извиняюсь за качество, еще не привык к новой камере и звуковой ряд - параллельно объяснял рядом стоящему товарищу, как пользоваться цифровой зеркалкой :Rolleyes: 

http://video.mail.ru/mail/orehoffyurii/1/1.html

http://video.mail.ru/mail/orehoffyurii/1/2.html

----------


## Юрий

http://video.mail.ru/mail/orehoffyurii/1/3.html

----------


## Юрий

Еще один снимок.

----------


## Serega

> спасибо! завидую вам белой завистью!!!


присоединяюсь!!!!!

----------


## Юрий

> присоединяюсь!!!!!


Сергей, Спасибо!

----------


## Юрий

http://video.mail.ru/mail/orehoffyurii/1/4.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Удаление было километра 3...несколько нечетко...


Юрий, а что за аппарат, объектив? Чем снимаешь? Все же 3 км-это много!

----------


## Юрий

SONY DCR-DVD810E Оптика Карл Цейс, оптический зум 25.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо........

----------


## Антоха

побывал недавно по делам в Астрахани и заехал в гости к одним из лучших летчиков России

Юрию:
решил не создавать отдельную тему для своих фотографий с обычного полетного дня на аэродроме "Приволжский", а разместить снимки в Вашей теме.

----------


## Антоха

главные действующие лица на фотографии это летчики направляющиеся к своим самолетам :Cool:

----------


## Антоха

вот этот красавец является гордостью техсостава! по слухам автомобиль влёгкую соревнуется в скорости с .... Су-25 :Eek:

----------


## Антоха

в тот день летало пять бортов - 10, 20, 27, 36 и 54

----------


## Антоха

обычно в день ребята летаю по 6 "стартов"!  нагрузка на технику сумашедшая... тем более что ее только недавно начали возвращать в строй после известных событий с килями.

----------


## BSA

Отличные кадры

----------


## шутов леонид

Увидел десятку. Летает родная. На этой фотографии машина только с завода, осень 89 год. Дадцать лет пролетело.

----------


## Антоха

> Увидел десятку. Летает родная. На этой фотографии машина только с завода, осень 89 год. Дадцать лет пролетело.


Щас у нее техником совсем молодой паренёк. Следит за машиной как надо и даже во время восстановления ЛКП сохранил эмблему;) 
Ресурса у "десятки" полно, да и кили кстати теперь как новые, так что летать еще долго будет!!! :Cool:

----------


## AC

> побывал недавно по делам в Астрахани и заехал в гости к одним из лучших летчиков России...


Спасибо за репортаж!...  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо Антоха-очень интересно!  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

поскольку этот сайт и форум посвящены не только самолетам, но и людям, я считаю, что данный снимок вполне мог бы был размещен на главной странице  :Biggrin:  во всяком случае, он мне нравится не меньше чем фотографии астраханских МиГ-29 :Cool:  

З.Ы.: естественно, что фотография сделана в 116 ЦБПА

----------


## Serega

> З.Ы.: естественно, что фотография сделана в 116 ЦБПА


 - интересно, почему они там в спасжилетах летают. Ну ладно, поблизости вроде волга, но не везде ж, где река рядом, лётали в спасжилетах. Интересно вызнать бы.

----------


## andrew_78

> - интересно, почему они там в спасжилетах летают. Ну ладно, поблизости вроде волга, но не везде ж, где река рядом, лётали в спасжилетах. Интересно вызнать бы.


Думаю, что ответ на этот вопрос есть в эмблеме центра. Или Каспийское море уже за приличный водоём не считают?

----------


## Антоха

Хочу расстроить споттеров планировавших поехать на День Авиации в Астрахань. Из-за аномально высоких температур (боятся, что приглашенным школьникам может быть тяжело под таким солнцем), в этом году принято решение отменить "день открытых дверей" и запланированные по этому поводу демонстрационные полеты. 
Для того, чтобы немного сгладить огорчение выкладываю несколько  фотографий с места несостоявшегося праздника. 
Полеты на полигон (стрельбы по мишеням Рейс). Стреляли ракетами Р-27. И просто полёты по плановой таблице.

----------


## BSA

[QUOTE=Антоха;62272]Хочу расстроить споттеров планировавших поехать на День Авиации в Астрахань. 

Спасибо, оч жаль, дай бог, чтобы мероприятия 2009 года не были последними

----------


## AC

> Для того, чтобы немного сгладить огорчение выкладываю несколько  фотографий с места несостоявшегося праздника. 
> Полеты на полигон (стрельбы по мишеням Рейс). Стреляли ракетами Р-27. И просто полёты по плановой таблице.


Спасибо огромное за репортаж!  :Smile: 
А это все астраханские машины?  :Confused:

----------


## BSA

> Спасибо огромное за репортаж! 
> А это все астраханские машины?


103 Передали с Липы

----------


## AC

> 103 Передали с Липы


Насовсем? Как 104-й Кубинке?

----------


## Антоха

> Спасибо огромное за репортаж! 
> А это все астраханские машины?


сейчас все астраханские и все насовсем :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> сейчас все астраханские и все насовсем


Понял Вас, Антон, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

> Насовсем? Как 104-й Кубинке?


Да, с базы резерва что то в Кубу, что то на Балтимор и в Приволжский

----------


## ZIGZAG

Антоха отличные репортаж спасибо огромное!!!)))вы мне как верному сердюковцу даете огромный козырь в спорах о новом облике!!!Побольше таких репортажей!!!

----------


## ZIGZAG

> главные действующие лица на фотографии это летчики направляющиеся к своим самолетам


 я так и подумал :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Да, с базы резерва что то в Кубу, что то на Балтимор и в Приволжский


Кстати, 104-й всё -- летает на Кубинке уже как "Стриж" №09 (тут вот его фото вчерашние):
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=673934&postcount=559
+ крупный план:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=673923&postcount=321

----------


## AC

> сейчас все астраханские и все насовсем


Антон, а это тоже астраханский борт?
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...13)/1794511/L/

----------


## AndyK

> Антон, а это тоже астраханский борт?
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...13)/1794511/L/


В Астрахани 9-13 появились?

----------


## Sergy

Это, если не ошибаюсь, из Миллерово, ранее из Зернограда.

----------


## AC

> Это, если не ошибаюсь, из Миллерово, ранее из Зернограда.


Понял Вас, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Это, если не ошибаюсь, из Миллерово, ранее из Зернограда.


фотка сделана в Липецке во время подготовки к параду. Самоль действительно Миллеровский (после КОВРа на 275 АРЗ), а не Астраханский, но вот к Зернограду он никакого отношения никогда не имел.

----------


## Sergy

Да, Липецк, да, перед парадом, подтверждаю...а похожий 10 синий и побледнее 31 синий имели отношение к Зернограду?

----------


## Антоха

> Да, Липецк, да, перед парадом, подтверждаю...а похожий 10 синий и побледнее 31 синий имели отношение к Зернограду?


не совсем понял))) а чем эти два самолета были похожи на 33-й кроме того, что все три они "изделия 9-13"?

----------


## Sergy

> не совсем понял))) а чем эти два самолета были похожи на 33-й кроме того, что все три они "изделия 9-13"?


1. Как верно замечено, все они "изделия 9-13".
2. Все участвовали в параде 2010 и работали из Липецка, причем, если не ошибаюсь, работали только в группе с Ил-80.
3. 10 синий похож окраской.

----------


## Антоха

> 1. Как верно замечено, все они "изделия 9-13".
> 2. Все участвовали в параде 2010 и работали из Липецка, причем, если не ошибаюсь, работали только в группе с Ил-80.
> 3. 10 синий похож окраской.


Ок, факторы заложенные Вами в определение похожести самолетов мне ясны. Теперь отвечаю на основной вопрос: Да, МиГ-29 №10 и №31, это бывшие машины 31 гвардейского иап.

----------


## Sergy

Антон, спасибо!
Получается 10 и 31 из 31 полка, 33 из 19?
А сейчас все с авиабазы 6969?

Можно еще вопрос?
А как объяснить похожесть окраски машин двух разных полков - 10 и 33?
Или покрасили на заводе, когда обе машины уже были в Миллерово?

----------


## Антоха

Миллерово является авиагруппой и не имеет никакого отношения к Авиабазе 6969.


Десятку красили в полку, а 33 борт в Краснодаре. Сейчас, после покраски на Авиастаре, десятка целиком серая.

----------


## Sergy

Спасибо, все понятно.

----------

